

Why Carbanak C&C Points to Russia Federal Security Service? - paganinip
http://securityaffairs.co/wordpress/37170/cyber-crime/carbanak-c2-points-fcb.html

======
a3n
> There are several plausible explanations for this, one of them is that
> malware authors wanted to mock the Russian secret services.

Another is that FSB made it happen, either to aid in an investigation, or to
break the C&C.

